# Не собирается nvidia-drivers

## DMX101

Всем доброго дня, решил попробовать  генту, для начала взял Sabayon Linux )до этого сидел на fedora.В общем проблема такова, при попытке установить nvidia-drivers через emerge выдает такую вот штуку:

```

dmx101localhost dmx101 # emerge -va  nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17  USE="X acpi (multilib) tools -pax_kernel" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.310-r1::gentoo (masked by: AdobeFlash-11.x license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-11.x' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-11.x'.

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.30-r1::sabayon (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.11.0-sabayon

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.11

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.11

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.17.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.11.0-sabayon

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.17.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j16 -s HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

Makefile:323: /usr/src/linux-3.11.0-sabayon/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory

Makefile:579: /usr/src/linux-3.11.0-sabayon/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

/bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-3.11.0-sabayon/scripts/gcc-goto.sh: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-3.11.0-sabayon/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

 nvidia.ko failed to build!

make: *** [nvidia.ko] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.11

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.11

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.17/work/'

```

[/code]

обшарил все что только можно, так и не нашел ничего полезного.Кстати с wine и другими некоторыми пакетами то же самое.Bumblebee тоже отказывается собираться(пробовал для интереса).Посоветуйте как решить данную проблему пожалуйста)

----------

## pickd.mask

нужно ставить более старые версии ядра либо патчить самому.

последние версии nvidia плохо поддерживают ядра 3.11 (только недавно стали тянуть 3.10 - с версией 325.15, о чём я писал в своём бложике).

о чём здесь тоже явно указано:

```
 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.11

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.11 
```

если не терпится свежие дрова, то можно найти на devtalk.nvidia.com и по аналогии (см. ссылку) пропатчить себе

----------

